
Human Extinction by 2026? (Part 1 of 3) - rolph
https://human-wrongs-watch.net/2019/06/23/human-extinction-by-2026-part-1-of-3/
======
diavelguru
The world will heat up and Wars will be fought for those needing to move to
other areas to avoid the increasing heat. We will not go extinct directly due
to the heat but indirectly. The more preoccupying issue is that of the insects
or lack thereof. Those are to the air breathing world as is plankton to the
oceans...the basis of all food chains. Pollinators and instigators and life
givers and life agitators. I mean c’mon we all saw bee story.....but don’t
fret, our planet will be just fine and that process which brought us about
will go to work again and do the same with some other result once earth calms
down from this tinkering of ours. The tectonic plates will continue to move
and subduct; Mother Earth will adjust and thrive as always; and maybe, just
maybe our first colonization experiment won’t be on mars....

